# Moving to France....where to begin



## SaDiablo

Hello everyone,
I have always dreamt of living in France. Now, at 42, I've decided to stop dreaming and start planning. I am currently in my second semester of Marriage and Family Therapy grad school (est grad:2024) My French is minimal considering its textbook and Duolingo learned. I also have two adult daughters (22&21) who live with me and also have this dream. Where do we begin? How do I ensure my chosen career will be accepted in France? What can my daughters do? How much money should we save? So many questions - need direction! Help!!


----------



## *Sunshine*

SaDiablo said:


> Hello everyone,
> Now, at 42, I've decided to stop dreaming and start planning. I am currently in my second semester of Marriage and Family Therapy grad school (est grad:2024) My French is minimal considering its textbook and Duolingo learned.


Does your university have an exchange programme? Or even better offer double degrees with a French university? Although it is difficult to study in a foreign language, it is the best way to learn the language. Alternatively, why don't you look into applying to study in France? 

If you are truly committed to moving to France, I'm not sure it makes sense to complete your American degree. You'll need to learn French anyway to work in your field. Furthermore, having foreign degrees accepted to work in your field is not straight forward and would probably require further study in France anyway.

Your daughters are adults and would also need their own permits. Are they currently studying?


----------



## Bevdeforges

Basically, what Sunshine said. To practice in your field here in France, you would need to qualify as a "therapist" - probably in the psychology field - and you'd need at least a basic level knowledge of French, even if you limited your practice to English speaking expats. (Mainly to handle the business registrations, taxes and professional society requirements.) There are a number of official websites online that explain the training and other requirements for various professions here in France, but they are all pretty much in French.

As far as moving to France is concerned, your adult daughters are on their own unless they are members of your immediate family, i.e. legally and financially dependent on you, due to physical or mental handicaps that would make you their legal guardians. What lines of work are they in? Do they speak any French? 

It's not just a matter of having a certain amount of savings accumulated to qualify for a long stay visa. If you plan on offering "savings" as your financial resource then you need to have enough to see you through the intended length of your stay without severely impacting your life's savings. In order to work, you need to have a job (with work authorization pre-cleared by your employer-to-be), or to be enrolled in a graduate level program here in France. Or you can work in France if you are here as the "close family member" (i.e. spouse) of a French national or an EU national already established in France. If you complete a graduate degree in France, you may be able to get an extension to your student visa to give you time to find a "real job" - but it must be an appropriate level position in the field in which you got your French degree. And honestly, newly qualified graduates here have a hard time finding a first job as it is - except maybe in highly technical fields.

Some folks may suggest going for a "passeport talent" but read the requirements for this one carefully. It's not just a matter of starting any old kind of company - there are very specific requirements if you go that route.








Talented passport: multi-year residence card of a foreigner in France


You are a non-European foreigner and you want to work in France for more than 3 months? You can benefit from a multi-year passport talent card under conditions. How to ask for the card? What documents should be provided? How much is the residence card? We present you the necessary information...




www.service-public.fr


----------



## BelleBeryl

Anyone wanting to move from USA to a EU country I would tell go live there the 90 days stay, rent a appartment, do daily life and see if you really liked it. Not the touristy thing but daily life. France has a lot of rules same as other EU countries.
Read this PDF file
*Living in France - immigration.interieur.gouv.fr*
https://www.immigration.interieur.gouv.fr › file


----------



## 255

@SaDiablo -- Let's talk about you first. In order to work as a psychologist/therapist/counsellor in France you'll need to be licensed. A minimum education level of a Masters' degree is required, along with potential testing in French. You'll also have to submit translated transcripts for review. If you don't meet all of the educational requirements, you may need to take additional course work. Although a PhD is not required, you might consider applying for a student visa to complete a PhD at a French university where you'll be able to take advantage of contacts for both licensing and networking. After graduating, assuming you'll do a paid post-doc job, which could allow your continued stay in France long enough to qualify to apply for citizenship (two years after a 2 year graduate program, MS, PhD.) Alternatively, you could apply for a "Passeport" Talent (while still in France,) and set up your own shop, after graduation. There are quite a few threads on this forum where members asked essentially the same questions -- do a search and you'll find them (some have relevant "links" included.) Save money and work on your French while you're finishing your Masters.

We don't know your daughter's circumstances, but French grad. school in their chosen field may also be the ticket for them. You'll find tuition in France and Europe in general is much cheaper than the U.S. My second daughter did her Masters' in Europe and had her student loans "paid-off" within a year of graduating. Additionally, graduating with a Masters from a European University (and foreign language skills) was a "feather in her cap" that gave her a distinct advantage job hunting in the States. Alternatively, they could apply for jobs in France (not an easy road,) or qualify straight up for a Passeport Talent (perhaps by buying an existing business.) After they're in France for a while, they might "fall in love," marry a French gent and their lives will take an altered direction. They are also in the age range to work as an Au Pair in France, although this would be a more temporary position while they better their French and decide what they want to do. Your daughters are also in the age range to consider joining the U.S. Army Reserve (or any of the reserve components of the other services.) They could "drill" either in Germany or perhaps at the U.S. Embassy in Paris.

You'll need to have enough money saved to pay for your schooling and living expenses. If either you or your daughters take the school route (check out "Campus France,") you can work half-time to make ends meet. Cheers, 255


----------

